
The startup whose founder partied on Ibiza while his company burned through $21M - joeyspn
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-fling-social-media-app-died-2016-11
======
paulpauper
Ironically, he should have just put the $ in Facebook, bitcoin, google, Amazon
stock, make 2x+ his money and then just given the original $ back to the
investors.

